

Carrier IQ Speaks: Our Software Ignores Your Personal Info - EwanToo
http://allthingsd.com/20111201/carrier-iq-speaks-our-software-monitors-service-messages-ignores-other-data/

======
0x006A
Carriers already have access to sms data since they they deliver them and
there is no end-to-end encryption. Same goes for for location data(tower
triangulation, might not be as precise as gps but close), call history, sms
history, all data traffic use that is not encrypted, dns lookups, which ips
you connect to. They might not track all that information on the backbone but
they could.

